# Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS II USM lens review



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm sure this would work great on any of the Rf-mount bodies! (I still love my version I on the 80D.)


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 14, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm sure this would work great on any of the Rf-mount bodies!



I rented it last year, it works great on an RP.


----------

